# Insects Identification



## yen_saw (Aug 23, 2005)

My friend gave me some bugs he caught during his trip in West Texas. Anyone know what they are?? Thanks!!

This grass Hoper is pretty large (3 inches) and colorful







This metallic color bug was found near a pine tree











I have no idea what this is, quite a large bug, found near a river....






They are all alive, want to know what they are before feeding them to my female dead leaf mantis or preserving them, one way or another they are doomed :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Joe (Aug 23, 2005)

That grass hopper is called a South Eastern Lubber Grasshopper, the second insect is a Western Pine Borer, and the third one is a Eastern Dobson fly the borer shouldnt be fed to the mantis but the other 2 are fine. Nice insects by the way

Joe


----------



## Ian (Aug 23, 2005)

wow yen, another great find for you! I think I will leave joe to the identification... :wink:

Cheeers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2005)

We always called the middle one a click beetle due to how they click their heads.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 23, 2005)

WOW, watch you fingers on that dobson fly.....geez :shock:. You sure that is a click beetle Rick, the ones I've seen have always been narrower and flat black.....not arguing, just asking, I know there are probably different species :wink: I don't want to offend 8)


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I was told by a bug collector in San Antonia that a species of katydid called Neobarretia spinosa would tear any praying mantis apart :shock: Couldn't belived it myself but did anyone hear and come across this species before?

Joe.... it would be a waste if you are not an entomologist!!! You are gifted in this field :wink:


----------



## Reeves (Aug 25, 2005)

> Thanks for the info. I was told by a bug collector in San Antonia that a species of katydid called Neobarretia spinosa would tear any praying mantis apart :shock: Couldn't belived it myself but did anyone hear and come across this species before?Joe.... it would be a waste if you are not an entomologist!!! You are gifted in this field :wink:


Swifts Inverts used to carry that katykid I think.

I should have picked a couple up. The idea of a carnivorous katydid is so awesome.


----------

